# Konfiguration von innoDB



## modscho (16. Juli 2004)

Guten Morgen!
*Ich möchte auf meinem MySQL Server die Zusatzfunktion InnoDB  verfügbar machen.*

Ich verwende folgende Version
Mysql: 4.0.20d
PHPmyadmin: 2.5.3

Mein Problem liegt einerseits darin, dass ich keine Fremdschlüsseln setzen kann!
mySQL: Fehlermeldung #1005

*Und andererseits bin ich jetzt unschlüssig welche my.cnf – Datei wie geändert werden muss. In meinem /bin Verzeichnis befinden sich 3 cnf-Dateien.*

*-my	(Dateityp: NT-CNF)
-my.cnf 	(Dateityp: OLD)
-my.nt-cnf    (Dateityp: OLD)*

```
- my
#skip-innodb
#Uncomment the following if you are using InnoDB tables
#innodb_data_home_dir = G:/webserver/mysql/
innodb_data_file_path = ibdata1:10M:autoextend
#innodb_log_group_home_dir = G:/webserver/mysql/
#innodb_log_arch_dir = G:/webserver/mysql/

# You can set .._buffer_pool_size up to 50 - 80 %
# of RAM but beware of setting memory usage too high
#set-variable = innodb_buffer_pool_size=16M
#set-variable = innodb_additional_mem_pool_size=2M
#Set .._log_file_size to 25 % of buffer pool size
#set-variable = innodb_log_file_size=5M
#set-variable = innodb_log_buffer_size=8M
#innodb_flush_log_at_trx_commit=1
#set-variable = innodb_lock_wait_timeout=50


- my.cnf
#innodb_data_file_path=ibdata1:30M
#set-variable = innodb_buffer_pool_size=16M
#set-variable = innodb_additional_mem_pool_size=2M
#set-variable = innodb_file_io_threads=4
#set-variable = innodb_lock_wait_timeout=50
#language=G:/webserver/mysql/share/your language directory
#slow query log#=
#tmpdir#=
#port=3306
#set-variable=key_buffer=16M

[WinMySQLadmin]
Server=G:/webserver/mysql/bin/mysqld.exe

- my.nt-cnf
skip-innodb
# Uncomment the following if you are using InnoDB tables
#innodb_data_home_dir = G:/webserver/mysql/
innodb_data_file_path = ibdata1:10M:autoextend
#innodb_log_group_home_dir = G:/webserver/mysql/
#innodb_log_arch_dir = G:/webserver/mysql/
# You can set .._buffer_pool_size up to 50 - 80 %
# of RAM but beware of setting memory usage too high
#set-variable = innodb_buffer_pool_size=16M
#set-variable = innodb_additional_mem_pool_size=2M
# Set .._log_file_size to 25 % of buffer pool size
#set-variable = innodb_log_file_size=5M
#set-variable = innodb_log_buffer_size=8M
#innodb_flush_log_at_trx_commit=1
#set-variable = innodb_lock_wait_timeout=50
```
*Wie muss zuletzt die my.ini im Verzeichnis C:\windows konfiguriert sein? 
Mit welchem Mysql-Server muss gestartet werden? Müssen noch weitere Einträge hinzugefügt werden?*

```
[ mysqld]
basedir=G:/webserver/mysql
#bind-address=62.218.235.221
datadir=G:/webserver/mysql/data
#language=G:/webserver/mysql/share/your language directory
#slow query log#=
#tmpdir#=
#port=3306
#set-variable=key_buffer=16M
[WinMySQLadmin]
Server=G:/webserver/mysql/bin/mysqld.exe
user=name
password=passwort
```
Danke für Eure Hilfe im Voraus

Liebe Grüsse
modscho


----------

